# Just Got Used MacBook ... Question about Update OS



## spirittoo (Feb 11, 2006)

Hilly ho!!! I'm new to mac. Just got this macbook. It has 160GB 2GB ram and Lion 10.7.5 ... now at the app site it says that Lion 10.7 can upgrade to Sierra, but when I tried to do it I get a statement that it can't be installed on my machine ... what am I missing???:huh:


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

*Due to processor incompatibility with the newer OS, it cannot run Mountain Lion or newer. The code that supported 32bit CPU's was removed!

https://www.ifixit.com/Answers/View/139592/Upgrade+a1181+to+os+x+10.8

This is why these models are available so cheap! :uhoh:

*


----------



## spirittoo (Feb 11, 2006)

There's always some kind of catch when updating ... guess it's true with macs too.:nonono: Well it still works well surfing the net despite the old OS. Firefox doesn't support it so I can't install it, but I can still install chrome to get youtube even though it is no longer supported.

Wow the processor incompatible with the OS ... that's certainly different from windows. :ermm:

It still suits my needs so I can live with it not being able to upgrade the OS. The price was just right for surfing the net while in bed, or outside. :dance:


----------

